# what is your rarest bicycle related part?



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't have any so please show yours!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

Some 'o my rarest.... and all available too!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 29, 2013)

*double duty fork*



I would say my double duty fork or my crossbar speedos


----------



## chitown (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd have to go with my aluminum Delta mouse tail light.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 29, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> View attachment 111161I would say my double duty fork or my crossbar speedos




I should change my name to crossbar.... I have some things I think are rare but probably not. 22 tooth rear drum brake and a wide set of torrington crossbars along with a deep pan b1 saddle. Maybe just hard to find over being rare


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 29, 2013)

One of 65 made.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

Heck, I don't even keep my bike stuff at work!!!!!!


----------



## sqrly (Aug 29, 2013)

I have some sprockets that are so rare that nobody knows what they go to.

I also have a prototype cantilever made by Sqrly Designs.  It is 1 of 1.


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Heck, I don't even keep my bike stuff at work!!!!!!




Well, when said office's work IS bikes... 

I know, my frame doesn't count because it isn't old, but, it's as rare as they get for a frame from a volume manufacturer.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 29, 2013)

*Circa 1915 Vesta Accumulator Light & Battery Canister*

Either a circa 1915 Vesta Accumulator Light & Battery Canister, 





Or maybe this, New Departure Indian Head bell





both waiting to go on this, 1915 Sears Chief


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 29, 2013)

this chainring, since it's one of a kind


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

sqrly said:


> I have some sprockets that are so rare that nobody knows what they go to.
> 
> I also have a prototype cantilever made by Sqrly Designs.  It is 1 of 1.




I built several on off Outboard motor prototypes.... one even ran very well.
I have another circa 1941 that has Johnson, Evinrude and two different Mercury parts in it, and would run.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

MAV, that is real sweet!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Some 'o my rarest.... and all available too!




Two questions, what up with  the weird training wheels with stick action.. And what's the rusty tubes for?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Two questions, what up with  the weird training wheels with stick action.. And what's the rusty tubes for?




Local legend has it that this was bought for a child afflicted with polio. Lever in front gently lowers wheels "ala jet landing gear style" when pulled back.
Rusty pipes are accessory "Dual exhaust bike pipes"... front end attaches to axles.

...more pics:


----------



## sqrly (Aug 29, 2013)

Machine Age Victim said:


> this chainring, since it's one of a kind




BTW, the sprocket is was made the decision for your bike getting one of my votes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## 2jakes (Aug 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Some 'o my rarest.... and all available too!




bricycle,
I have a similar rare part .



 I paid $99 @ the flea market. The vendor said
it was pre-war photo.

Yours appears to be post-war vintage.



How much did you pay for yours ? 

Thanks,
2jakes


----------



## Wcben (Aug 29, 2013)

The forks on my Racycle...haven't seen or heard of any others like them!


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 29, 2013)

sqrly said:


> BTW, the sprocket is was made the decision for your bike getting one of my votes.




Thank you! Just the fact that 20+ people thought my bike was one of the top three in the grouping still humbles me.


----------



## slick (Aug 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Some 'o my rarest.... and all available too!




Man i LOVE that girls bike with the training wheels. DROOL!!!!!!!!!!

That would come in handy when i leave the bar after i've had one too many. Push that arm forward and smooth sailing home.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 29, 2013)

*My rarest part is an original ruby red schwinn carrier brake light made in 1948*

My rarest part is an original schwinn  ruby red lens carrier brake light 
and the housing with factory maroon paint matching the carrier it is 
mounted on, which was a factory option on the 1948 schwinn b607 autocycle!
That is the year before it came on the 1949 phantom with an ivory housing.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Aug 29, 2013)

Wcben said:


> The forks on my Racycle...haven't seen or heard of any others like them!
> 
> View attachment 111216




Forget the forks!
Where did you find those invisible bars and stem???


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 29, 2013)

Machine Age Victim said:


> this chainring, since it's one of a kind




MAV,
What is the history on this great looking bicycle?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 29, 2013)

WES PINCHOT said:


> My rarest part is an original schwinn  ruby red lens carrier brake light
> and the housing with factory maroon paint matching the carrier it is
> mounted on, which was a factory option on the 1948 schwinn b607 autocycle!
> That is the year before it came on the 1949 phantom with an ivory housing.




Got any pix?


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/10983301@N06/5972739811/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/10983301@N06/5973298216/in/photostream/


----------



## sam (Aug 29, 2013)

Bet none of you got a Tony the Tiger "Team Tiger" cycling cap....


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 29, 2013)

*Super fun noise maker*

This petite bicycle horn, thumb actuated.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 29, 2013)

a 1899 pogo seat setup on my 1900 columbia shaft drive.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 29, 2013)

This is the rarest part I have ever worked on







As far as my rarest bike part it would have to be my applecore road master badge


----------



## catfish (Aug 29, 2013)

Here is a few of mine.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 30, 2013)

*Rare stuff*

Though not a bicycle part, here is a portion of my Major Taylor collection. Rare and original.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 30, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> MAV,
> What is the history on this great looking bicycle?





It's a Schwinn World I built as a Racycle homage.
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=75&t=72073

Here's more pics
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=75500


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2013)

WES PINCHOT said:


> My rarest part is an original schwinn  ruby red lens carrier brake light
> and the housing with factory maroon paint matching the carrier it is
> mounted on, which was a factory option on the 1948 schwinn b607 autocycle!
> That is the year before it came on the 1949 phantom with an ivory housing.




Hey Wes,
    I wasn't aware this was an option in '48 but am pretty sure it was also an option in '49 on the B6. Would the '49 light on a B6 be ivory or color keyed to the bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## Wcben (Aug 30, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> Forget the forks!
> Where did you find those invisible bars and stem???




That's good..... Looking for a replacement set of wood drop bars like she originally had!


----------



## Wcben (Aug 30, 2013)

66TigerCat said:


> Though not a bicycle part, here is a portion of my Major Taylor collection. Rare and original.




Cool stuff!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 30, 2013)

66TC, nice grouping!!!


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 30, 2013)

I guess if you define rare as compared to how many more I have run across in the 20+ years I've been into bicycles it would be my Torrington battery tube crossbars with the integral switch and delta horn button for the delta horn/light combo (w/original white coke bottles!) on my women's '36 Schwinn, or the Schwinn service manual serial numbered set vol. I and II still in the unbroken wrapper/sleeve with the original invoice and box from Schwinn, or maybe my 1940's Chicago Schwinn shop business card.  Haven't run into any others...

GenuinRides


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 30, 2013)

66TigerCat said:


> Though not a bicycle part, here is a portion of my Major Taylor collection. Rare and original.




Love your Major Taylor memorabilia, super neat!!!!!!!


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 30, 2013)

I think the question of rare is, what is the one (1) rare bicycle item a person owns. Not comparing or making claims to what is rare by every-ones standard. For example: I only own 1 bike, a 1967 beautiful red typhoon with 2 speed. That is _my_ rarest part.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 30, 2013)

GenuineRides said:


> I guess if you define rare as compared to how many more I have run across in the 20+ years I've been into bicycles it would be my Torrington battery tube crossbars with the integral switch and delta horn button for the delta horn/light combo (w/original white coke bottles!) on my women's '36 Schwinn, or the Schwinn service manual serial numbered set vol. I and II still in the unbroken wrapper/sleeve with the original invoice and box from Schwinn, or maybe my 1940's Chicago Schwinn shop business card.  Haven't run into any others...
> 
> GenuinRides




Hmmm...




Chris


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 30, 2013)

I should probably get a NOS binder set to go with the boxed service set, I have several used binders and service sets of both vol. I and II but never have found nice NOS binders, they have eluded me.  Humid basement, garage and backroom storage conditions in the Midwest have left most paper and cardboard items moldy and water stained.

GenuineRides


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 30, 2013)

Doesn't look like much:





...until compared to the common ones:





Delta stoplight contact ring for Morrow hub.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 30, 2013)

alw said:


> Doesn't look like much:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wondered if they made those!...wonder if they made one for a rear drum set up?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 30, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Wondered if they made those!...wonder if they made one for a rear drum set up?




Yeah, I did too, until this one surfaced! 
Have had many that fit the ND and Musselman, only one of these large ones.
If the ring and switch plate fit, it will work on just about any hub I would think.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. I also have an original copy of his autobiography. It has a stamp inside the cover from Hans Ohrts' bike shop in Beverly Hills,CA. I wonder if it was Hans' personal copy.



Gary Mc said:


> Love your Major Taylor memorabilia, super neat!!!!!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 30, 2013)

sam said:


> Bet none of you got a Tony the Tiger "Team Tiger" cycling cap....




These would go great with your hat. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=171116331267


----------



## Djshakes (Aug 30, 2013)

alw said:


> Doesn't look like much:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think I have one of these. I took it off a bike and was wondering WTF is this? I think I threw it in my junk box. I have to look. Man, I hope I didn't throw it out.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 30, 2013)

I think a couple of my rarest things are on the same bike -


----------



## bricycle (Aug 30, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> I think a couple of my rarest things are on the same bike -
> 
> View attachment 111375View attachment 111376




...ooooooooh!


----------



## raidingclosets (Aug 30, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> I think a couple of my rarest things are on the same bike -
> 
> View attachment 111375View attachment 111376




VERY cool!


----------



## okozzy (Aug 30, 2013)

*I got a couple*

*SPOON BRAKE *(transition from fixed gear to coaster brake)
This brake came with my circa 1900 Crescent bicycle, it was junk when I got it and was not easy making it operational once again, but now it works great!

*28"FISK/VICTOR TUBULAR TIRE*
This thing is soft and pliable, holds air indefinitely; I'm tempted to ride it. The tire came with my 1895 Templar safety... the valve stem is so thick, it will not fit into conventional wood rims, used only on old safety steel rims from the 1890's


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 30, 2013)

GenuineRides said:


> I guess if you define rare as compared to how many more I have run across in the 20+ years I've been into bicycles it would be my Torrington battery tube crossbars with the integral switch and delta horn button for the delta horn/light combo (w/original white coke bottles!) on my women's '36 Schwinn, or the Schwinn service manual serial numbered set vol. I and II still in the unbroken wrapper/sleeve with the original invoice and box from Schwinn, or maybe my 1940's Chicago Schwinn shop business card.  Haven't run into any others...
> 
> GenuinRides




Cross bar tube?? Wow!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 30, 2013)

Where to begin??? this has turned into a sort of brag thread if it wasn't designed from the start to be one. so I will go the other way. there's a difference between rare and valuable, I give you rare, not necessarily valuable. anyone ever seen another one of these spring forks? and if you can identify this frame...


----------



## Iverider (Aug 30, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> I think a couple of my rarest things are on the same bike -
> 
> View attachment 111375View attachment 111376



Love this bike!


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 31, 2013)

I Looked for a bicycle tire rack for years and just recently found this one so I was pretty stoked!
Then another stroke of luck when Santi offered 5 matching NOS tubes in the box, hell I thought it'd take another year to find those........so now its finished.....


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 31, 2013)

Awesome rack !


----------

